# Spam alot



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

Have you seen one of these made into a slotcar?


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

couple of more


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Mystery Meat Wagons...*

You've got a couple scratched off the list. Do you plan on giving equal time to Underwood Deviled Ham and Vienna Sausages?....It's only fair!! nd


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

tjd241 said:


> You've got a couple scratched off the list. Do you plan on giving equal time to Underwood Deviled Ham and Vienna Sausages?....It's only fair!! nd


 
nd,
Ummmm, more quality food items! :thumbsup: rr


----------



## mrwillysgasser (Jan 3, 2002)

roadrner said:


> nd,
> Ummmm, more quality food items! :thumbsup: rr


I have an asprin bottle I could make into a slot car .We could open up a whole new world in slotstuff.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Don't know who that guy with the axe is, but if you just add Viking horns to his helmet, he's the perfect driver figure for the Spam truck.

(Okay, that's two Monty Python references in one day. I've used up my quota.)

-- D


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I think ...therefore I spam. 

Very creative Kevin! Is it self lubricating?

In the realm of "could be meat?"... I draw the line at Olive Loaf or Spurkey!

"It's a photo finish folks! Head Cheese by a nose!"


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I put a weiner in the slot too. 

You can get them to sit pretty low. I want to light this one someday.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

I need to try to make one of those one of these days.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Oooooooooooooh I wish I had and Oscar Mayer Wiener (slot car). That's truly what I really want to beeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee (a wiener mobile owner someday) and if I had an Oscar Mayer Wiener slot car everyone would like me......

Nice Spam and Wiener slots....Kool, Bob...zilla

P.S. mrwillysgasser that pill bottle of yours is nice too...but, not posted here yet? Saw it on another thread though and yeah that rear wing should keep the Down Force from letting the rear wheels kick out in the turns.


----------

